# Working hours in contruccion industry Dubai



## micoshis (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi everybody,

I have been offered a job as a project manager in Dubai, and as far as I know money and package are OK.

It is just that the working hours clause of my contract says that working hours will be six days a week –Saturday through Sunday 48 hours a week: Is that commonplace for the construction industry down there? 

I mean, I have been working in the construction industry for 18 years now, and I know that we always end up working hundreds of hours per day and I never objected to that, it is just our profession and that is it. But one thing is working lots of ours a day and onother one is working 6 days a week.

Don’t you guys works 5 days a week there, just like the rest of mortal human beings, irrespective of the day-to-day burden. Is it even under the law 6 days a week?

Thank you very much for advice and comments

I appreciate that.

By


----------



## MGYoung (May 20, 2008)

I work in the construction industry (Design Manager for Major Contractror) and will be moving to Dubai this Saturday. I will be working 5 days a week (Sunday to Thursday). I worked in Dubai during 2005 / 2006 and back then it was 6 days a week. I found working 60 - 65 hour weeks over 6 days a lot to be honest and I wouldn't choose to do it again. You have to have a balance between life and work. My new contract, starting this Sunday, is 50 hours over 5 days. It is up to you, of course, but having worked long 6 day weeks before I wouldn't want to do it again.

All the best.

Martin.


----------



## micoshis (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi and thank you very much,

It sounds like a sound advice try getting 5 days a week up front and get a life. 

Good luck down there


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I work in the construction industry in Dubai, and even though my contract states 8 hours per day, maximum 48 hours per week, I always do more hours than that.

Thursday is supposed to be a half day, ut invariably, there is a meeting on a Thursday afternoon, so that puts pay to that more often than not.

There are 3 English guys on the site I am on, and unofficially, we try to take every other saturday off.

The way I see it, if I work 8am to 5:30 pm for 5 days (sunday to thursday), then I have fullfilled my contractual obligation for the 48hrs (in fact, I have exceeded it), so why shouldn't I have the saturday.

Will certainly be making sure that time off is taken once my wife and chilfren arrive.

Another thing to check, your leave entitlement. Make sure they don't expect you to work 12 months before you are entitled to paid leave.

Which company are you coming to?


----------



## micoshis (Jun 8, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> I work in the construction industry in Dubai, and even though my contract states 8 hours per day, maximum 48 hours per week, I always do more hours than that.
> 
> Thursday is supposed to be a half day, ut invariably, there is a meeting on a Thursday afternoon, so that puts pay to that more often than not.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your reply.

I agree with you that in the end, one way or another we all end up covering the required 48 hours and even more. In fact, even though my current contract states 40 hours a week, Monday through half Friday (yes, we work 4. 5 days a week here), I never work less than 55 hours a week, because as a rule, we are always snowed under here.

The thing with my dubai contract is that it states 6 days a week, 48 hours. So, the problem is that even though I managed to cover those 48 hours in 5 days, the contract would still force me into working 6 days a week, in the event the company guys wanted me to do it. As long as this clause is included, I might be obliged to comply with it.

There is another odd clause, saying that for a period of 12 months following the termination of the employment contract for whatever reason, I will not take up employment in any other company within dubai which competes with my employer, and that I will not solicit or accept a job from any of the company´s clients. Is that a rule there, aside from the NOC certificate?

Money is AEDs 47,000 including house, school, car, and health care for me. When you begin to deduct all these items and others in order to carry a decent life… Well, I don’t know. I have seen offers like this where housing is a plus instead of included . Advice is needed!!!

All in all, I am thinking it over. If I finally make up my mind, the company will be Mace. 

By thanks once and again


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

How many children do you have and do you have any idea where you would like to live? Villa? Apartment? How many bedrooms? My DH is not in construction, so I can't comment on the quality of the package compared to other construction workers. I can say, however, that if you have school children and want to live in a 3 or 4 bedroom villa, you may struggle. It all depends on what standard of living you want to have once you are here. Are you coming for the fun of it, or do you envisage saving alot of money? It all comes down to expectations.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I think you will find that if your contract says 6 days a week, that you will be obligated to work the 6 days.We are in the construction industry and it is pretty standard here. (of course it varies from company to company)

Re not working for a competitor etc for 12 months after termination of your contract, that isnt law..that is just what your contract stipulates (have heard of it being done in many industries back in Oz, and Im sure it is done in lots of countries)

Glad to see you are reading your contract closely before you accept an offer.

Again, as Flossie says, a lot will depend on where you live, and how many children you have as to whether things could be a struggle.(ie are company paying FULL school fees every year or partial amount or a set amount only ??)

These are very important things to consider too.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Have to admit, my contract doesn't stipulate the number of days, only the hours


----------



## micoshis (Jun 8, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> I think you will find that if your contract says 6 days a week, that you will be obligated to work the 6 days.We are in the construction industry and it is pretty standard here. (of course it varies from company to company)
> 
> Re not working for a competitor etc for 12 months after termination of your contract, that isnt law..that is just what your contract stipulates (have heard of it being done in many industries back in Oz, and Im sure it is done in lots of countries)
> 
> ...



Hi guys and thanks a lot again for advice,


Well, actually, as I said, my salary is AEDs 47, 000 a month, and the company provides housing, car, and kindergarten for my only child, but these concepts will be of course deducted from my 47 as follows, 

Two-bedroom apartment, 15, 000
Kindergarten, 3,000
Car plus insurance, without gas, 2,500
The company provides heath care for me, not for my family.

That means 26, 500, out of which I will have to pay for the rest, wife and kid health, utilities, groceries, maybe my wife’s car –I’ve heard buses are awful-, clothing, phones, etc, etc.

My wife won’t be able to work but after some time, cause she is Spanish and her English is somewhat primitive, so I am only counting on my salary.

I wouldn’t move down there for the fun of it, the construction market place is pretty much depressed and stagnant in Europe, and the projects I was heading up were put on hold, stakeholders dragging their feet on them. 

As far as expectations, I don’t expect to make a killing, but to lead a decent life and get my local mortgage paid in the while.

So, to sum it all up, I e-mailed my prospective company saying that I would be delighted to work for them, if only they considered housing as a plus, and not a deductible item. I am still waiting.

Well I don’t want to bother you guys with my problems, you have all been of enormous help.

Thanks and by again


----------



## Antunes (Mar 22, 2008)

Hello 
I work in the area of construction.6 days is normal around here but i think everyboby is this sector knows how constrcuction life is. Ok i work from 7 till 17/18h 6 days a week here and get 1 Saturday oer month. When i was back home i worked 5 days a week but had days from 7 till 22h. Yes it is very short time 1 day weekend.
But i also think that construction in Europe is in a black hole and with thw currente oil prices it will not get better soon.
If you can get housing as a plus it is very good contact.
But even so it is pretty good what they have sent you.


----------



## micoshis (Jun 8, 2008)

Antunes said:


> Hello
> I work in the area of construction.6 days is normal around here but i think everyboby is this sector knows how constrcuction life is. Ok i work from 7 till 17/18h 6 days a week here and get 1 Saturday oer month. When i was back home i worked 5 days a week but had days from 7 till 22h. Yes it is very short time 1 day weekend.
> But i also think that construction in Europe is in a black hole and with thw currente oil prices it will not get better soon.
> If you can get housing as a plus it is very good contact.
> But even so it is pretty good what they have sent you.



Dear Antunes,

I could´t agrre more with this, the construction European market is doing pretty bad, and will be doing even worse in next years. 

All forecasts say there will be no signs of recovery until 2010 and people in our industry are somewhat down here, being fired on a daily basis. You never know when it´s goin to hit you. 

That is one the reasons why I want to leave for a couple years and then maybe come back with some more career and hopefully some more money too!!!

Bye and luck


----------



## Antunes (Mar 22, 2008)

Also ypu can learn lots about constrcution technics, because the jobs are so diferent ( Buildins, housing, roads etc...)


----------

